# Canada Trucker Convoy for Freedom



## theHawk (Jan 30, 2022)

So I was visiting some family today, and sat through an entire show of “ABC nightly news”.  Top story was a blizzard in late January, Ukraine’s Russian “invasion” that isn’t happening, Tom Brady possibly retiring, and a few other joke pieces.  Zero seconds dedicated to the huge Canadian Truck Convoy protesting against medical tyranny.






Meanwhile:

The left is terrified, their WuFlu narrative is falling apart worldwide, the People are sick of their bullshit.













						Thousands protest COVID mandates and restrictions in Ottawa
					

Thousands of protesters gathered in Canada’s capital on Saturday to protest vaccine mandates, masks and lockdowns.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 30, 2022)

Roll em' all the way to Ottawa!

*****SMILE*****


----------



## theHawk (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## theHawk (Jan 30, 2022)

The best are the reactions from the leftwingers.  Is Dragonlady hiding in her basement?


----------



## theHawk (Jan 30, 2022)

Some of these reactions are priceless:


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## theHawk (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 30, 2022)

The premier of the province of Saskatchewan, who defends Vaccination but recognizes that it does not protect against infection, says that vaccination obligations are illegitimate, supports truckers and announces the end of the vaccination passport in his province.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 30, 2022)

I saw a vid over on GAB from a trucker inside his rig, stating that Tim Horton's....also owned by Popeye's, REFUSES to serve coffee to the truckers. The guy was amazed at the idiocy mindset of some of these business owners because TRUCKERS are what brings their supplies and without the TRUCKERS, there would be NO COFFEE.

Amazing, innit?


Found vid^


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 30, 2022)

Gracie said:


> I saw a vid over on GAB from a trucker inside his rig, stating that Tim Horton's....also owned by Popeye's, REFUSES to serve coffee to the truckers. The guy was amazed at the idiocy mindset of some of these business owners because TRUCKERS are what brings their supplies and without the TRUCKERS, there would be NO COFFEE.
> 
> Amazing, innit?


They are leftist MOONBATS obsessed with power...........Hope they HONK THE HORNS til the commie loses what is left of the mush he calls a mind.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 30, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 594629
> 
> Roll em' all the way to Ottawa!
> 
> *****SMILE*****


Wow. I wish the line of stopped traffic in Houston most afternoons was as short as the line shown in your picture.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 30, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> Wow. I wish the line of stopped traffic in Houston most afternoons was as short as the line shown in your picture.


lines will get shorter in Grocery stores in Canada..............when there is nothing left to buy.............


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 30, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> lines will get shorter in Grocery stores in Canada..............when there is nothing left to buy.............


You mean like those empty store shelves fox lied about and said they were recent pictures from the US?


----------



## Gracie (Jan 30, 2022)

Our turn.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 30, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> Wow. I wish the line of stopped traffic in Houston most afternoons was as short as the line shown in your picture.


Sour grapes tasting mighty good right now, eh?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jan 30, 2022)

theHawk said:


> Some of these reactions are priceless:
> View attachment 594634
> View attachment 594635



This is fantastic. All I can say is: if you folks would have stood up for freedom sooner, it would not have been left to the truck drivers.

So, cry harder


----------



## SweetSue92 (Jan 30, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> Wow. I wish the line of stopped traffic in Houston most afternoons was as short as the line shown in your picture.



Your losing starts now and will extend into November and beyond.

Glorious


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 30, 2022)

theHawk said:


> Some of these reactions are priceless:
> View attachment 594634
> View attachment 594635


All of those comments are hilarious!  What a perfect shitshow it is when professional victims really do get victimized.  Not one of them will step back and even wonder how the situation was created and what ANYONE could have done to have made it different.  It's always somebody else's responsibility.

*KEEP HONKING TRUCKERS!*  Drive them out of what's left of their minds -- not a very far trip.  They are the evil fuckers like Penelope who say shit like: 

_*"I'm getting sick and tired of people who are unvaccinated. I wish them to all die and also to bypass the hospitals. Die at home."*_*--Penelope, Jan 18th 2022*

and are now reaping the torture they deserve.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 30, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> All of those comments are hilarious!  What a perfect shitshow it is when professional victims really do get victimized.  Not one of them will step back and even wonder how the situation was created and what ANYONE could have done to have made it different.  It's always somebody else's responsibility.
> 
> *KEEP HONKING TRUCKERS!*  Drive them out of what's left of their minds -- not a very far trip.  They are the evil fuckers like Penelope who say shit like:
> 
> ...


_*"I'm getting sick and tired of people who are unvaccinated. I wish them to all die and also to bypass the hospitals. Die at home."*_*--Penelope, Jan 18th 2022

I agree with that statement. 

90% of the long haul trucker are vaccinated. That leaves 10% only are protesting.

all the far right are protesting.
----------------------------------------------------*
How many people are participating in the convoy?​That is unclear. Police in Kingston, Ontario, said that as of 9:35am local time (14:35 GMT) on Friday, *17 full tractor-trailers,* 104 tractors with no trailers, 424 passenger vehicles and six recreational vehicles were heading eastbound on the 401 highway. Others are believed to be arriving in Ottawa from eastern Canada.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 30, 2022)

Penelope said:


> _*"I'm getting sick and tired of people who are unvaccinated. I wish them to all die and also to bypass the hospitals. Die at home."*_*--Penelope, Jan 18th 2022
> 
> I agree with that statement.
> 
> 90% of the long haul trucker are vaccinated. That leaves 10% only are protesting.*


Oh, are you still here?  Get a booster.  We might get lucky.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 30, 2022)

theHawk said:


> The best are the reactions from the leftwingers.  Is Dragonlady hiding in her basement?
> 
> View attachment 594633


.
Yes the best reactions have been from the left.  These idiots parked their vehicles on the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier, disrespecting our heroes, and they were towed as a result.  But most of all, Canadians are pissed because they defaced the Terry Fox Statue.









						Top Canadian defence officials condemn protesters dancing on Tomb of the Unknown Soldier
					

One video on Twitter showed an individual jumping on the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier at the National War Memorial, yelling, "Freedom."



					ottawa.ctvnews.ca
				












						‘Just sickening’: Backlash after Terry Fox statue ‘appropriated’ at Ottawa trucker rally  | Globalnews.ca
					

"To have someone try and appropriate his legacy and his image for a political cause, whatever the cause, is just sickening," said Brad West, mayor of Fox's hometown Port Coquitlam.




					globalnews.ca
				




Canadians, who are more than 80% vaxxed, think this entire protest is a total waste of time, and the nation is laughing at these fools.


----------



## Ringo (Jan 30, 2022)

I knew it! Not that Putin is involved in this, but that prostitutes from the media will "discover" it.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 30, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Oh, are you still here?  Get a booster.  We might get lucky.


I got the booster in NOV. You alittle late.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 30, 2022)

Penelope said:


> I got the booster in NOV. You alittle late.


Well, get another one!  You don't want to disappoint your fans!

We want to see some DEATH!


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 30, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Well, get another one!  You don't want to disappoint your fans!
> 
> We want to see some DEATH!



It's not those of us who are vaxxed that are dying.  It's the Republican fools who believe the bullshit you're putting out.  And yes, Russia, China and Iran are behind the anti-vax crowd's resistance to vaccines.  They don't want the USA to get vaxxed and back on track.

Canadian is re-opening today.  Because despite the more than 50,000 people per day getting omnicron, few people were hospitalized or died.  Unlike the USA where your vaccine resistance is killing 2000 people per day.  

Putin must be so pleased about the work you're doing on his behalf!!


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 30, 2022)

Ringo said:


> I knew it! Not that Putin is involved in this, but that prostitutes from the media will "discover" it.



Putin is involved.  We've known this from the beginning.  The Russians, Iranians and Chinese are all pushing Americans to resist any measures to reduce transmission.  They WANT you to keep this thing going, and destroy your economy utterly.

What useful idiots these Republicans be!!


----------



## bugs (Jan 30, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> It's not those of us who are vaxxed that are dying.  It's the Republican fools who believe the bullshit you're putting out.  And yes, Russia, China and Iran are behind the anti-vax crowd's resistance to vaccines.  They don't want the USA to get vaxxed and back on track.
> 
> Canadian is re-opening today.  Because despite the more than 50,000 people per day getting omnicron, few people were hospitalized or died.  Unlike the USA where your vaccine resistance is killing 2000 people per day.
> 
> Putin must be so pleased about the work you're doing on his behalf!!


How stupid Must Anyone Be yo Actually Believe such a Thing?
Wow!


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 30, 2022)

bugs said:


> How stupid Must Anyone Be yo Actually Believe such a Thing?
> Wow!


"Pretty fucking stupid" is the proper label for that poster.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 30, 2022)

bugs said:


> How stupid Must Anyone Be yo Actually Believe such a Thing?
> Wow!



How stupid must anyone be to ignore such a thing?









						WSJ News Exclusive | Russian Disinformation Campaign Aims to Undermine Confidence in Pfizer, Other Covid-19 Vaccines, U.S. Officials Say
					

Russian intelligence agencies are trying to undermine confidence in Pfizer’s and other Western coronavirus vaccines, using online publications that have questioned the vaccines’ development and safety, U.S. officials said.




					www.wsj.com
				






			https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2021/03/08/technology-202-here-how-us-foes-are-bending-truth-about-vaccines-online/


----------



## theHawk (Jan 30, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> .
> Yes the best reactions have been from the left.  These idiots parked their vehicles on the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier, disrespecting our heroes, and they were towed as a result.  But most of all, Canadians are pissed because they defaced the Terry Fox Statue.
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha, yea they “disrespected” some statue.  That’s rich from the side that loves tearing down historical statues.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 30, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> How stupid must anyone be to ignore such a thing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO, now it’s “Russian propaganda” to not want en experimental vaccine that gives you myocarditis and doesn’t even prevent you from getting the virus.


----------



## JoeBlow (Jan 30, 2022)

Penelope said:


> _*"I'm getting sick and tired of people who are unvaccinated. I wish them to all die and also to bypass the hospitals. Die at home."*_*--Penelope, Jan 18th 2022
> 
> I agree with that statement.
> 
> ...


Vaccinated truckers are also in on the protest, it's to end bogus covid rules, all of them. You hairy twat.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 30, 2022)

Penelope said:


> _*"I'm getting sick and tired of people who are unvaccinated. I wish them to all die and also to bypass the hospitals. Die at home."*_*--Penelope, Jan 18th 2022
> 
> I agree with that statement.
> 
> ...


Same words uttered by Communist throughout the history of the world........OBEY ME OR DIE................

We don't OBEY COMMUNIST...............UP YOURS.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 30, 2022)

theHawk said:


> LMAO, now it’s “Russian propaganda” to not want en experimental vaccine that gives you myocarditis and doesn’t even prevent you from getting the virus.



Well first off, it's doesn't give me myocarditis.  That reaction is limited to a very small number of young males, all of whom would be at a much higher risk of myocarditis from covid, which could do long term damage. 

As for preventing the virus, it's quite effective at preventing the worst forms of the virus, keeping people out of the hospital, and out of the morgues.  Those who are hospitalized, have their stays reduced and virtually all of the people who are dying, are unvaxxed.  Before you mention Colin Powell, he was fighting cancer and severely immune compromised.


JoeBlow said:


> Vaccinated truckers are also in on the protest, it's to end bogus covid rules, all of them. You hairy twat.



No, it's an anti-government movement from a Western Rump party, of racists, malcontents, and idiots, not unlike the current iteration of the American Republican party.  

The rest of Canada is both amused and disgusted by the antics of these people, pissing all over Canadian monuments, and behaving like jerks in Ottawa.

Yes, they're protesting the restrictions that have seen Canada have 1/3 the number of cases and deaths per million of population as the USA.  Our deaths per million of population are among the lowest in the first world, for countries not fully located on an Island, like Australia, New Zealand or Iceland.  

And while they're protesting all of the covid restrictions, most of those restriction are ending as of today.  That date was known BEFORE they left home, so what's their point?

YOU think this is a great thing for Canadians, but unlike Americans, your average Canadian isn't fooled by who these people are, and what their real agenda is.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 30, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Well first off, it's doesn't give me myocarditis.  That reaction is limited to a very small number of young males, all of whom would be at a much higher risk of myocarditis from covid, which could do long term damage.
> 
> As for preventing the virus, it's quite effective at preventing the worst forms of the virus, keeping people out of the hospital, and out of the morgues.  Those who are hospitalized, have their stays reduced and virtually all of the people who are dying, are unvaxxed.  Before you mention Colin Powell, he was fighting cancer and severely immune compromised.
> 
> ...


Just keep pulling the trigger then..........Maybe you'll keep getting lucky.

Does it stop you from getting the virus...............lmao


----------



## JoeBlow (Jan 30, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Well first off, it's doesn't give me myocarditis.  That reaction is limited to a very small number of young males, all of whom would be at a much higher risk of myocarditis from covid, which could do long term damage.
> 
> As for preventing the virus, it's quite effective at preventing the worst forms of the virus, keeping people out of the hospital, and out of the morgues.  Those who are hospitalized, have their stays reduced and virtually all of the people who are dying, are unvaxxed.  Before you mention Colin Powell, he was fighting cancer and severely immune compromised.
> 
> ...


I get it, you're against freedom and ending the bogus covid measures. Are you Chinese?


----------



## petro (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 30, 2022)

JoeBlow said:


> I get it, you're against freedom and ending the bogus covid measures. Are you Chinese?



No, I'm fully in favour of freedom.  I don't think that the measures that saved our economy and the lives of thousands of Canadians are "bogus" at all.  We have 1/3 of the disease and death you had.  Our economy isn't crashed.  

Our people are a whole lot better informed than Americans who continue to believe the right wing billionaire owned media.  Rupert Murdoch and his billionaire buddies are making more money by keeping the pandemic running.  Plus they want Trump back in the White House, for the tax cuts, and the low wages.  

Canada is fully vaxxed, and ready to roll.  We're not rebuilding infrastructure or reconnecting supply chains which were wrecked by the previous administration.  We're in the endemic phase of the plague, with all of our global trade deals in place, and the world is beating a path to our door because of our highly educated work force, political stability, universal health care, and low crime rates.

Our next government isn't likely to sew political chaos or tear up our trade deals.  Companies looking to locate branch offices in the North American free trade zone, are looking to Canada, not the USA, as their base of operations.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jan 30, 2022)

Hahaha!


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 30, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> Your losing starts now and will extend into November and beyond.
> 
> Glorious


Didn't you say that back in 2020?


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 30, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Sour grapes tasting mighty good right now, eh?


No idea what you mean by sour grapes. This is what a traffic jam looks like. That silliness in Canada is nothing.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 30, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> .
> Yes the best reactions have been from the left.  These idiots parked their vehicles on the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier, disrespecting our heroes, and they were towed as a result.  But most of all, Canadians are pissed because they defaced the Terry Fox Statue.
> 
> 
> ...


Y'all won't be laughing when the shelves run empty


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 30, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Y'all won't be laughing when the shelves run empty


Everything we  buy comes by a truck........most stores have only a 3 day supply.  Hope they get a good taste.................

Same here with this COVID NONSENSE.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 30, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> It's not those of us who are vaxxed that are dying.  It's the Republican fools who believe the bullshit you're putting out.  And yes, Russia, China and Iran are behind the anti-vax crowd's resistance to vaccines.  They don't want the USA to get vaxxed and back on track.
> 
> Canadian is re-opening today.  Because despite the more than 50,000 people per day getting omnicron, few people were hospitalized or died.  Unlike the USA where your vaccine resistance is killing 2000 people per day.
> 
> Putin must be so pleased about the work you're doing on his behalf!!


The United States has nearly 10x more people.  Of course we're going to have more deaths.

Looks like all that vaccine isn't stopping the spread.  Eh?...lol


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 30, 2022)

LIVE


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 30, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> No, I'm fully in favour of freedom.  I don't think that the measures that saved our economy and the lives of thousands of Canadians are "bogus" at all.  We have 1/3 of the disease and death you had.  Our economy isn't crashed.
> 
> Our people are a whole lot better informed than Americans who continue to believe the right wing billionaire owned media.  Rupert Murdoch and his billionaire buddies are making more money by keeping the pandemic running.  Plus they want Trump back in the White House, for the tax cuts, and the low wages.
> 
> ...


Having 1/3 as many deaths isn't good when we have about 8x more people...lol


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Jan 30, 2022)

All around the world..brave people are beginning to ACTIVELY speak out and joinig in protests......

EXCEPT......

In the Good Ole USA.....not a peep....not even a whimper....but TONS of crying over what's "being done to us"  (POOR US) !!!!!!
You'll never see3 that kind of REAL bravery among Rightwingers in the good ole USA.  Nope..

Here is a picture that truly represents ALL US Cunservatives.....
The picture below is how they'll look right after their toy guns are taken away from them by a US trans ATF agent.






BrokeLoser said:


> Easy now...I side with Conservatives, I vote with Conservatives BUT they are the most nutless, spinless, big mouth pieces of shit that ever were. Come on man...they didn’t have the balls to keep heterosexual white Christians cool in a nation founded, built, run and funded by heterosexual white Christians. The Left has owned their sackless asses for decades....Sad but true.



God Bless the real brave people of the world who actually shut their faces and Do SOMETHING.
Cowardly Cuntservatives can go F themselves because  they deserve everything being done to them.
They won't even protect the children, God forbid the border of their nation or their religion.  Not a chance in hell.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 30, 2022)

theHawk said:


> So I was visiting some family today, and sat through an entire show of “ABC nightly news”.  Top story was a blizzard in late January, Ukraine’s Russian “invasion” that isn’t happening, Tom Brady possibly retiring, and a few other joke pieces.  Zero seconds dedicated to the huge Canadian Truck Convoy protesting against medical tyranny.
> 
> View attachment 594625
> 
> ...


Why were they so disrespectful at the Canadian Tomb of the Unknown Soldier?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 30, 2022)

They are bragging about RUNNING THE PRIME MINISTER OUT OF TOWN.

LMAO

They are shouting WE ARE DONE.........MANDATES ARE DONE...........MASKS ARE DONE,


----------



## Gracie (Jan 30, 2022)

Netherlands jumping on the Truck Wagon.









						Disclose.tv on Gab: 'NEW - Dutch truckers drive in a convoy through Fr…'
					

Disclose.tv on Gab: 'NEW - Dutch truckers drive in a convoy through Friesland, Netherlands, inspired by events in Canada.'




					gab.com


----------



## theHawk (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## theHawk (Jan 30, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Why were they so disrespectful at the Canadian Tomb of the Unknown Soldier?


How did they disrespect it?


----------



## theHawk (Jan 30, 2022)

Was this the Truckers disrespecting a statue, bodecea ?


----------



## theHawk (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Donald H (Jan 30, 2022)

Well, as predicted it's a nothing burger. The truckers' complaints turned out to be N.A because of the US already not allowing them in without the vaccine, and all of the ones crossing the border were already vaccinated anyway. Now they don't really know what they're doing there?

Also worth noting is that the police have taken over control and the trouble makers with another agenda that's kept hidden so far, are afraid to come out of the closets.

Biggest crimes committed so far are somehow desecrating a memorial and hanging a flag upside down on Terry Fox? 


Some answers in the link in case anybody cares anymore?

Most except a few will be going home tonight! What a waste of twuckurs money and diesel fuel.


----------



## Donald H (Jan 30, 2022)

theHawk said:


>


They're not even together with dislike of Trudeau. 
Conservative leader O'Toole has been switching positions on supporting them as fast as the wind changes direction and Bernier only made a bigger ass of himself by supporting violence, as is his character.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 30, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Everything we  buy comes by a truck........most stores have only a 3 day supply.  Hope they get a good taste.................
> 
> Same here with this COVID NONSENSE.


Filled my tank today and got four five-gallon cans of extra gas.  I've got food to last a couple of years.

*KEEP ON TRUCKING!*


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Jan 30, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Why were they so disrespectful at the Canadian Tomb of the Unknown Soldier?


They stood on the steps and yelled "freedom".  He w is that disrespectful?

Why isn't there an honor guard at the tomb?  The Canadians don't give a fuck more than that about their unknowns?


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 30, 2022)

Hope Ottawa is having another noisy night!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 30, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> Wow. I wish the line of stopped traffic in Houston most afternoons was as short as the line shown in your picture.



   So you're a slave to the capitalist...


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 30, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> You mean like those empty store shelves fox lied about and said they were recent pictures from the US?
> View attachment 594651


Hilarious. Tell Americans there’s no shortages. That’ll work in the next elections!


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 30, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> .
> Yes the best reactions have been from the left.  These idiots parked their vehicles on the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier, disrespecting our heroes, and they were towed as a result.  But most of all, Canadians are pissed because they defaced the Terry Fox Statue.
> 
> 
> ...


They parked on a monument?
Why are KKKanadian monuments so short?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 30, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> It's not those of us who are vaxxed that are dying.  It's the Republican fools who believe the bullshit you're putting out.  And yes, Russia, China and Iran are behind the anti-vax crowd's resistance to vaccines.  They don't want the USA to get vaxxed and back on track.
> 
> Canadian is re-opening today.  Because despite the more than 50,000 people per day getting omnicron, few people were hospitalized or died.  Unlike the USA where your vaccine resistance is killing 2000 people per day.
> 
> Putin must be so pleased about the work you're doing on his behalf!!


You keep hiding in your closet the rest of your pathetic life.
Be sure to keep your 3 masks on.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 30, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> They parked on a monument?
> Why are KKKanadian monuments so short?



Why don't you use google and answer your own questions.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 30, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Hilarious. Tell Americans there’s no shortages. That’ll work in the next elections!


Never said there were no shortages. Just that fox lies and exaggerates.


----------



## skye (Jan 30, 2022)

GOD BLESS Canadian truckies!!!!


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 30, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Why don't you use google and answer your own questions.


I want you to tell us why your monuments are so short that cars can park on them.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 30, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> Never said there were no shortages. Just that fox lies and exaggerates.


Ah. So Brandon is just a bad President, not an awful President.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 30, 2022)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Ah. So Brandon is just a bad President, not an awful President.


Shortages are not Biden's fault. They were expected. They are here, They will eventually be corrected.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 30, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> Shortages are not Biden's fault. They were expected. They are here, They will eventually be corrected.


All who shut down the world for a high survival rate virus with KNOWN TREATMENTS did this.

Gov't did this...........Brandon is part of that..............and they fucked us with no vasoline in the process..........UNFIT TO LEAD.


----------



## skye (Jan 30, 2022)

I'm beginning to believe that truckies are the ones who are going to save the world.

They are the only ones, so far who are making a difference in this Covid tyranny world wide.....fighting for what's right!

May each and everyone of them be blessed!  Forever!!!!!


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 30, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> All who shut down the world for a high survival rate virus with KNOWN TREATMENTS did this.
> 
> Gov't did this...........Brandon is part of that..............and they fucked us with no vasoline in the process..........UNFIT TO LEAD.


So you're another one of those anti-vax nutbags. No rational discussion to be had with you.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 30, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> So you're another one of those anti-vax nutbags. No rational discussion to be had with you.


That is corrrect.............My response to you will always be fuck off.

Now were exactly is that so called vaccine............oh the one that doesn't work.......hmmm........cool story


----------



## BULLDOG (Jan 30, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> That is corrrect.............My response to you will always be fuck off.
> 
> Now were exactly is that so called vaccine............oh the one that doesn't work.......hmmm........cool story


At least you acknowledge there is no rational discussion to be had with you.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 30, 2022)

skye said:


> GOD BLESS Canadian truckies!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 595033



They were disgusting.  The Canadian people are sickened by their behaviour.  Defacing statue and dancing on the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier.  Confederate flags and swastika's in our nation's capital.  

This isn't the USA, and hate flags are not welcome here.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 30, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> At least you acknowledge there is no rational discussion to be had with you.


From you........nope I'm AGAINST YOU ........and your kind.......

See that was easy.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 30, 2022)

Donald H said:


> They're not even together with dislike of Trudeau.
> Conservative leader O'Toole has been switching positions on supporting them as fast as the wind changes direction and Bernier only made a bigger ass of himself by supporting violence, as is his character.


So the Canadians have RINOs as well.  Big surprise.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 30, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> They were disgusting.  The Canadian people are sickened by their behaviour.  Defacing statue and dancing on the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier.  Confederate flags and swastika's in our nation's capital.
> 
> This isn't the USA, and hate flags are not welcome here.



I thought borders were racist?  Funny how suddenly you don’t like “foreigners”.  An American flag offends you, but you welcome Islamic trash that treat women like dogs.

Now suddenly you are offended by someone putting a Canadian flag on a statue, but you love BLM actually defacing statues and tombs.

You people are such hypocrites, and everybody hates hypocrites.

You also don’t know what the Confederate flag looked like.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 30, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> This is fantastic. All I can say is: if you folks would have stood up for freedom sooner, it would not have been left to the truck drivers.
> 
> So, cry harder


I have stood up for freedom.  I refuse to take a dangerous experimental jab that doesn’t even work to satisfy my employer.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 30, 2022)

theHawk said:


> I thought borders were racist?  Funny how suddenly you don’t like “foreigners”.  An American flag offends you, but you welcome Islamic trash that treat women like dogs.
> 
> Now suddenly you are offended by someone putting a Canadian flag on a statue, but you love BLM actually defacing statues and tombs.
> 
> ...



American flags don't offend me.  Racist flags like the Confederate flag, and the NAZI Swastikas are offensive.  

I don't see Americans treating women much better.  Forced childbirth, even in cases of rape or incest.  Highest rate of maternal death in childbirth in the first world.  Just the level of misogyny and hate against women I see on this board, is offensive in the extreme.  Especially the way you talk about non-white women.  Disgusting.


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 30, 2022)

theHawk said:


> I have stood up for freedom.  I refuse to take a dangerous experimental jab that doesn’t even work to satisfy my employer.



What you stand for is Free-Dumb.  You refuse to protect your health because of lies that Rupert Murdoch tells you.  Murdoch got himself vaxxed the first week they came out but he tells you lies about your "freedom".

How gullible are you?


----------



## theHawk (Jan 30, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> What you stand for is Free-Dumb.  You refuse to protect your health because of lies that Rupert Murdoch tells you.  Murdoch got himself vaxxed the first week they came out but he tells you lies about your "freedom".
> 
> How gullible are you?


Rupert Murdoch? Is that a fucking joke?

I know people that nearly died from the vaccines, and they do not work.  That’s why 80% of infected people are “vaccinated”.

I don’t need to “protect my health” from a virus that has no chance of killing me, as I am not an obese 80 year old with diabetes and two other co-morbidities.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 30, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> American flags don't offend me.  Racist flags like the Confederate flag, and the NAZI Swastikas are offensive.
> 
> I don't see Americans treating women much better.  Forced childbirth, even in cases of rape or incest.  Highest rate of maternal death in childbirth in the first world.  Just the level of misogyny and hate against women I see on this board, is offensive in the extreme.  Especially the way you talk about non-white women.  Disgusting.


The picture you showed isn’t the Confederate Flag,  you’re too dumb and uneducated to know what the actual Confederate flag looks like.  I’m sure there were some leftwing grifters there pretending to be Nazis.  They do that shit here, and get called out.

LOL, of course you would say that Christian conservatives “aren’t much better” than third world Islamists, despite the fact you live in a Western nation built on the same values.  Idiots like you are beyond stupid, you think killing your own babies and importing colored people to replace you is virtuous.  You really are a pathetic c**t.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 31, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Racist flags like the Confederate flag, and the NAZI Swastikas are offensive



Well, well, well, looks like they found out who was carrying the “Confederate flag”:


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 31, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> American flags don't offend me.  Racist flags like the Confederate flag, and the NAZI Swastikas are offensive.
> 
> I don't see Americans treating women much better.  Forced childbirth, even in cases of rape or incest.  Highest rate of maternal death in childbirth in the first world.  Just the level of misogyny and hate against women I see on this board, is offensive in the extreme.  Especially the way you talk about non-white women.  Disgusting.


Why on earth would you, a Candashian, be offended by the Battle Flag of Virginia!!!?? You do realise that you would have been offensive to the US, don't you. 





You realise that MOST acers are native to China???? lmao

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Jan 31, 2022)

BTW: The Battle Flag of Virginia is linked in design to the Flag of Scotland!!!








Besides; we BOTH have the Queen as our Head of State!!!




Not as bad as the Canadian National Anthem!!!!


Greg


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 31, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> Never said there were no shortages. Just that fox lies and exaggerates.


Like youh photoshopping hobby.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 31, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> So you're another one of those anti-vax nutbags. No rational discussion to be had with you.


Nobody wants to have a conversation with you, the equivalent of having a conversation with a TV.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 31, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> What you stand for is Free-Dumb.  You refuse to protect your health because of lies that Rupert Murdoch tells you.  Murdoch got himself vaxxed the first week they came out but he tells you lies about your "freedom".
> 
> How gullible are you?











						COVID-19 early treatment: real-time analysis of 1,778 studies
					

COVID-19 early treatment: real-time analysis of 1,778 studies




					c19early.com
				




Why are you Murdering your people?


----------



## Dragonlady (Jan 31, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> COVID-19 early treatment: real-time analysis of 1,778 studies
> 
> 
> COVID-19 early treatment: real-time analysis of 1,778 studies
> ...



Why are you quoting questionable sources and lying websites? I guess the answer to that question is that only crockpots and loons agree with your stance on the pandemic.

You’ve killed nearly 1,000,000 of your own people with this stupid disease that you don’t even have to get anymore.

I don’t know a single person who has had so much is a bad reaction to the shot much less anyone who’s died.

Take your Russian bullshit and shove it up your ass.


----------



## skye (Jan 31, 2022)

Go truckies go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Donald H (Feb 1, 2022)

skye said:


> Go truckies go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 595387


Some people get moist just looking at my Prime Minister.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 1, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Some people get moist just looking at my Prime Minister.


EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Brain bleach.


----------



## BULLDOG (Feb 1, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Brain bleach.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 1, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> View attachment 595680


Nice try at being relevant, photoshopboi.


----------



## ranfunck (Feb 1, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Why are you quoting questionable sources and lying websites? I guess the answer to that question is that only crockpots and loons agree with your stance on the pandemic.
> 
> You’ve killed nearly 1,000,000 of your own people with this stupid disease that you don’t even have to get anymore.
> 
> ...


So do you agree with Trudeau when he said small fringe minority holding unacceptable views?


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 1, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> Why are you quoting questionable sources and lying websites? I guess the answer to that question is that only crockpots and loons agree with your stance on the pandemic.
> 
> You’ve killed nearly 1,000,000 of your own people with this stupid disease that you don’t even have to get anymore.
> 
> ...


1366 studies from doctors and scietist.  You pushing the govt BS are killing people all over the globe.

To put it mildly.  You couldnt pour pee out of a boot with the instructions written on the heel.

No go play in traffic.  The canadian truckers need a live obsticle to drive around.


----------



## skye (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 1, 2022)

I've been musing. The left's gatherings end in bloodshed, violence, vandalism, theft and garbage. Truckers? Not so much!!!

Hocky on the streets of Ottowa?? LOVE IT!!!









						WATCH: Hockey Game Breaks Out As Ottawa Trucker Convoy Becomes Most Canadian Protest Ever
					

Now we know why Canadians are using hockey sticks as flagpoles.




					clashdaily.com
				




Greg


----------



## Oddball (Feb 1, 2022)

gtopa1 said:


> BTW: The Battle Flag of Virginia is linked in design to the Flag of Scotland!!!
> 
> View attachment 595091
> View attachment 595092
> ...


The oblong one is the flag or the Tennessee Army....The square version is Virginia.

Alsoplustoo, the Florida state flag has the cross of St. Andrew on it.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 1, 2022)

great speech trump gives in support of the truckers.


----------



## theHawk (Feb 1, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> View attachment 595680


Wow, big deal, he did the fake kisses on the cheeks.

President Trump did the same with French boy’s grandma-wife:




At least President Trump’s mom wasn’t 
slammed by Geraldo:


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 1, 2022)

lol


Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Feb 1, 2022)

In case it hasn't been posted yet.


----------



## skye (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Oddball (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Weatherman2020 (Feb 2, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> American flags don't offend me.  Racist flags like the Confederate flag, and the NAZI Swastikas are offensive.
> 
> I don't see Americans treating women much better.  Forced childbirth, even in cases of rape or incest.  Highest rate of maternal death in childbirth in the first world.  Just the level of misogyny and hate against women I see on this board, is offensive in the extreme.  Especially the way you talk about non-white women.  Disgusting.


Making sure women can never win their silly sports games so they get back to the kitchen is brilliant!


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Donald H (Feb 2, 2022)

Could it become a workers' protest? Not likely when it's supported by the Conservatives and the far right PPC and  Bernier.
I say let them honk until spring thaw.


----------



## Donald H (Feb 2, 2022)

Oddball said:


> View attachment 595784


Good one! 
Then I pictured Trump out in front of the twuck running.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Michael1985 (Feb 3, 2022)

Now they're playing road hockey in the streets. It's become more of an excuse to party and tailgate in the streets under the guise of a protest. I can't support it and never have.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 3, 2022)

Michael1985 said:


> Now they're playing road hockey in the streets. It's become more of an excuse to party and tailgate in the streets under the guise of a protest. I can't support it and never have.


Meanwhile, Slime Minister TURDeau of Truckistan remains hidden under the bed..................... er............................um....................I meant "working from home".


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 3, 2022)

And right after I donated $1,000, GoFundMe pulls this crap.  I am so over ever giving them my money again.  They need to be boycotted for all their playing politics.  You folks do realize that you pay a premium to GoFundMe, above and beyond your donations.  There needs to be an alternative to these sleazy motherfuckers after this.





__





						UPDATE: GoFundMe to refund all Freedom Convoy 2022 donations (2/5/2022)
					

The update we issued earlier (below) enabled all donors to get a refund and outlined a plan to distribute remaining funds to verified…




					www.gofundme.com


----------



## mamooth (Feb 3, 2022)

It's fascinating, the propaganda that the Trump cultists fall for.

Here, they've been told 121 trucks are shutting down Canada.

And that there was a media blackout about it.

And that Trudeau ran from them.

And that Canadians aren't disgusted by them.

And they believed it. Trump cultists are off in their own special reality, and they're never coming back to this one.

Anways, the Canadians are dealing with them by ... writing tickets. That's how upset they are. And now I see a really cold couple of days coming up.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 3, 2022)

mamooth said:


> It's fascinating, the propaganda that the Trump cultists fall for.
> 
> Here, they've been told 121 trucks are shutting down Canada.
> 
> ...


Definition of "cult" -- People who scare mamooth.


----------



## mamooth (Feb 3, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Definition of "cult" -- People who scare mamooth


Says the one who just complained about how his cult leaders scammed him out of $1000.


----------



## Flash (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 3, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Says the one who just complained about how his cult leaders scammed him out of $1000.


You're really not very bright.  Reading comprehension lacks a lot.  I'd really prefer if you just don't talk to me any more.  Talking to you is like talking to a TV.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## skye (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 3, 2022)

Well, I just heard that the chickenshits at GoFundMe have killed the fundraiser.  If anyone hears of a fundraising alternative being set up, please post it here.

Little ray of sunshine -- just imagine the monumental headache the motherfuckers at GoFundMe have on their hands, refunding all those donations, over $10M CAD.

Please, anyone with any respect for themselves and for the truckers and farmers across the countries of Canada and the US, please consider NEVER donating to a GoFundMe again.  Remember, they don't do what they do for nothing.  They take their cut of every donation.  I want to see them fry and die!


----------



## bambu. (Feb 3, 2022)

theHawk said:


> So I was visiting some family today, and sat through an entire show of “ABC nightly news”.  Top story was a blizzard in late January, Ukraine’s Russian “invasion” that isn’t happening, Tom Brady possibly retiring, and a few other joke pieces.  Zero seconds dedicated to the huge Canadian Truck Convoy protesting against medical tyranny.
> 
> View attachment 594625
> 
> ...


_Some compared COVID restrictions to fascism and made use of Nazi symbols on upside down Canadian flags. One truck carried a Confederate flag while many carried expletive-laden signs targeting Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau._

#####

No great surprise.

XXX

_Phil Haggart was among the group to counter-protest the convoy's message, saying he wanted to show that there were voices in favor of public health measures to slow the spread of the virus. *"Masks are important, vaccines are important, and mandates are important only because we need them to stay alive and not fill our hospitals up,"* he said as protesters rang cow bells close by._


----------



## bugs (Feb 3, 2022)

I Think the 'stand' they are Making is working..
you Think there are Supply problems NOW?
just wait..


----------



## bambu. (Feb 3, 2022)

Guess what...

...in bambuworld, where there's a nice Opera House, since mandatory mask wearing indoors was reintroduced, along with limiting of capacity in many hospitality venues, and working from home, social distancing advised, the public self isolating to a degree...*the daily number of new cases of Covid have fallen to 10,000 [yesterday] from 60,000 about 2 weeks ago. Slowly making the virus homeless.*

Canadian Anti-Mandate Trucker Convoy...baaah!
Wearing masks wouldn't hurt them...'for the greater good'. Social distancing wouldn't hurt them either...'for the greater good'.
Canadian truckers?   their reputation seems to be quickly descending into the gutter over this.

Trampling all over The Tomb of The Unknown Soldier?
Where are the tear gas and rubber bullets?


----------



## bambu. (Feb 4, 2022)

Driving large trucks thru society blasting horns 24/7 and terrorising the population is childish and imbecillic.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 4, 2022)

bambu. said:


> _*Some compared COVID restrictions to fascism *and made use of Nazi symbols on upside down Canadian flags. One truck carried a Confederate flag while many carried expletive-laden signs targeting Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau._
> 
> #####
> 
> ...


IMHO, the COVID restrictions are the very definition of fascism.

Now go put on dry panties.


----------



## bambu. (Feb 4, 2022)

Every truck in the protest should have its registration taken and its owner/s recorded.
If any of said owners arrive at a hospital with Covid they should be sent to the end of the queue and only admitted once all the vaccinated people have been.
No room for the said truckers then? too bad...they should be told:
"You'll have to isolate at home...freedom!".
The Canadian military should be brought in to enforce that policy.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 4, 2022)

bambu. said:


> Every truck in the protest should have its registration taken and its owner/s recorded.
> If any of said owners arrive at a hospital with Covid they should be sent to the end of the queue and only admitted once all the vaccinated people have been.
> No room for the said truckers then?too bad...they should be told:
> "You'll have to try somewhere else...freedom!".
> The Canadian military should be brought in to enforce that policy.


Yeah, well maybe you should come back when you actually have some authority.  Until then, 

I'll bet you and Vile Penelope would make a sweet couple.   _*"I'm getting sick and tired of people who are unvaccinated. I wish them to all die and also to bypass the hospitals. Die at home."*_--Penelope, Jan 18th 2022


----------



## bambu. (Feb 4, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> Yeah, well maybe you should come back when you actually have some authority.  Until then,
> 
> I'll bet you and Vile Penelope would make a sweet couple.   _*"I'm getting sick and tired of people who are unvaccinated. I wish them to all die and also to bypass the hospitals. Die at home."*_--Penelope, Jan 18th 2022


I don't wish anyone dead.
People who take the risk and get vaccinated should take preference in hospital admissions.
That is only fair.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 4, 2022)

bambu. said:


> I don't wish anyone dead.
> People who take the risk and get vaccinated should take preference in hospital admissions.
> That is only fair.


You deluded liar.


----------



## bambu. (Feb 5, 2022)

OhPleaseJustQuit said:


> You deluded liar.


The unvaccinated are seemingly not interested in keeping the hospitals from being overrun with Covid cases, including in ICU beds....so it *is* only fair that they get treated last.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 5, 2022)

bambu. said:


> The unvaccinated are seemingly not interested in keeping the hospitals from being overrun with Covid cases, including in ICU beds....so it *is* only fair that they get treated last.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 5, 2022)

bambu. said:


> The unvaccinated are seemingly not interested in keeping the hospitals from being overrun with Covid cases, including in ICU beds....so it *is* only fair that they get treated last.


HONK  HONK  HONK


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit (Feb 5, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> HONK  HONK  HONK


Greetings from Truckistan!


----------



## JoeBlow (Feb 5, 2022)

theHawk said:


> Was this the Truckers disrespecting a statue, bodecea ?
> View attachment 594916


That's the Canadian woke. All White people are considered racist in Canada, even the Founding Fathers, of which that is one of them, John A. MacDonald.


----------



## JoeBlow (Feb 5, 2022)

Michael1985 said:


> Now they're playing road hockey in the streets. It's become more of an excuse to party and tailgate in the streets under the guise of a protest. I can't support it and never have.


I bet you voted for that fag Trudeau.


----------



## bambu. (Feb 5, 2022)

JoeBlow said:


> That's the Canadian woke. All White people are considered racist in Canada, even the Founding Fathers, of which that is one of them, John A. MacDonald.


Not only in Canada.
White heterosexual males are the most hated group in the world today...hated and despised to the max if they are Christian as well.
"Racist" and other insults are hurled at them.
No wonder some were marching in Charlottesville with flaming torches held high.
And heaven help any such males who are macho, muscular, big and strong...the "toxic masculinity" hating feminazis will be bitching about them 24/7.


----------



## Dalia (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 6, 2022)

theHawk said:


> Hahahaha, yea they “disrespected” some statue.  That’s rich from the side that loves tearing down historical statues.



You're a really fucking stupid person.  

Terry Fox isn't a historical statue.  Try googling to find our why there's a statue to him.


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 6, 2022)

bambu. said:


> Not only in Canada.
> White heterosexual males are the most hated group in the world today...hated and despised to the max if they are Christian as well.
> "Racist" and other insults are hurled at them.
> No wonder some were marching in Charlottesville with flaming torches held high.
> And heaven help any such males who are macho, muscular, big and strong...the "toxic masculinity" hating feminazis will be bitching about them 24/7.



It's not white men who are hated, it's the toxic male culture which sees white men as superior to every other person on earth which is hated, and deservedly so.  Your sense of entitlement and superiority is your undoing.

And as for the phony trucker convoy, here’s what a real Ontario Trucker has to say:


----------



## ranfunck (Feb 6, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> It's not white men who are hated, it's the toxic male culture which sees white men as superior to every other person on earth which is hated, and deservedly so.  Your sense of entitlement and superiority is your undoing.
> 
> And as for the phony trucker convoy, here’s what a real Ontario Trucker has to say:


Just because he has a different view doesn't make him any more of a trucker.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 6, 2022)

Michael1985 said:


> Now they're playing road hockey in the streets. It's become more of an excuse to party and tailgate in the streets under the guise of a protest. I can't support it and never have.


How dare they have fun?


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 7, 2022)

*


			https://www.usmessageboard.com/threads/stay-informed.764366/page-77#post-28860113
		

*
National Guard Invades the Classroom - #NewWorldNextWeek​








						Interview 1695 – New World Next Week with James Evan Pilato - The Corbett Report
					

https://www.corbettreport.com/mp3/2022-02-03_James_Evan_Pilato.mp3This week on the New World Next Week: the freedom convoy rolls on as Quebec abandons unvaxxed tax; the next generation of nanoparticle vaccines are unveiled; and the National Guard invades the classroom to solve the teacher shortage.




					www.corbettreport.com
				



Interview 1695 – New World Next Week with James Evan Pilato​Corbett • 02/04/2022
This week on the New World Next Week: the freedom convoy rolls on as Quebec abandons unvaxxed tax; the next generation of nanoparticle vaccines are unveiled; and the National Guard invades the classroom to solve the teacher shortage.

*Story #1: Canadian Province Caves To Public, Abandons Planned "Vax Tax" On Unvaccinated

Story #2: Novel Nanoparticle SARS-CoV-2 Vaccine Combines Immune Focusing and Self-Assembling Nanoparticles

Story #3: New Mexico National Guard Members Filling In As Substitute Teachers*


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 7, 2022)

BULLDOG said:


> So you're another one of those anti-vax nutbags. No rational discussion to be had with you.


This protest isn't about the jab BULLDOG, it is about the Social Credit system and the Jab passport system of tyranny that is being brought in with the jabs.



Naomi Wolf - Why Vaccine Passports Equal Slavery Forever​


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## LordBrownTrout (Feb 7, 2022)

These globalist types are sick demented people:

It's disturbing to see people having fun, enjoying themselves, pushing tyranny away.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 7, 2022)

LordBrownTrout said:


> These globalist types are sick demented people:
> 
> It's disturbing to see people having fun, enjoying themselves, pushing tyranny away.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## LordBrownTrout (Feb 7, 2022)

A week of peaceful protests but now the ottawa police must come in and start shooting and arresting these dangerous people.









						CITIZEN FREE PRESS
					

The Greatest News Site On The Internet. Home of CFP Nation.




					citizenfreepress.com


----------



## Oddball (Feb 7, 2022)

LordBrownTrout said:


> A week of peaceful protests but now the ottawa police must come in and start shooting and arresting these dangerous people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The whole world is watching....Do they really have the nerve to do it?


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Feb 7, 2022)

Oddball said:


> The whole world is watching....Do they really have the nerve to do it?



I don't see how they can do it with people out enjoying freedom, hugging each other, helping each other out.  Im not underestimating either how deep the roots of tyrannical govt are and how the globalists are seething with rage that their plans are being delayed.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 7, 2022)

LordBrownTrout said:


> A week of peaceful protests but now the ottawa police must come in and start shooting and arresting these dangerous people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The mask is off.

Canada is a Totalitarian government, just like Australia. . . and soon, the disease will be here.

I wonder what we are going to do?
. . . at this point, the left has become useless, they really don't give a shit about liberty anymore.


----------



## bambu. (Feb 7, 2022)

LordBrownTrout said:


> A week of peaceful protests but now the ottawa police must come in and start shooting and arresting these dangerous people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








​Truckies are disgracing themselves and their profession in Canada atm.
Carrying on like pork chops.
Should take of their heads and put on pumpkins, because that's what they look like.
I'd be impounding their trucks, see how they'd be liking that..."national security".
No more honking as the army drives their trucks away.
Army in armoured vehicles, in full combat gear...tear gas, rubber bullets, and live bullet squads to take care of would-be takeover militias.
Time to take the country back from the honking terror.
Not only truckies, anti-govt etc protesters seem to have joined
the riot.
Looks like the "keep on marching"
tripe that was allowed in America.

What next, looting and fires?

Time for Trudeau to actually DO something about this anarchy, NOW, before he loses his country.
He should close his borders now lest the American "keep on marching" lot get any bright ideas.

"Oh my Hart, what a mess"!


----------



## Oddball (Feb 7, 2022)

bambu. said:


> ​Truckies are disgracing themselves and their profession in Canada atm.
> Carrying on like pork chops.
> Should take of their heads and putt on pumpkins, because that's what they look like.
> I'd be impounding their trucks, see how they'd be liking that..."national security".
> ...


Deal with it, pearl clutching bootlicker....


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Feb 7, 2022)

bambu. said:


> ​Truckies are disgracing themselves and their profession in Canada atm.
> Carrying on like pork chops.
> Should take of their heads and putt on pumpkins, because that's what they look like.
> I'd be impounding their trucks, see how they'd be liking that..."national security".
> ...



Trudeau is a tyrant and must be removed.  BLM are the rioters that you refer to.  They did kill, rape, pillage, destroy private and public property, looted, etc.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 7, 2022)

The nature of the protest has dug in, it appears. . .  smaller, but more tenacious.

Ottawa: Protest battle lines harden on both sides amid concerns chance for peaceful end has passed​




__





						Ottawa: Protest battle lines harden on both sides amid concerns chance for peaceful end has passed
					





					www.msn.com
				




Corporal Bulford Resigns from his Position of Personal Security of Trudeau with Scathing Speech Citing the Canadian Bill of Rights and his Sworn Oath​








						Corporal Bulford Resigns from his Position of Personal Security of Trudeau with Scathing Speech Citing the Canadian Bill of Rights and his Sworn Oath
					

One of the most impressive and poignant resignation speeches you may ever witness. Corporal Bulford exposes the NAZI 2.0 PSYOP-19 Program and decimates the illegitimate Trudeau administration and their illegal “mandates”. Must see: His conscience would NOT allow him to comply any further. We...




					2ndsmartestguyintheworld.substack.com


----------



## bambu. (Feb 7, 2022)

MisterBeale said:


> The mask is off.
> 
> Canada is a Totalitarian government, just like Australia. . . and soon, the disease will be here.
> 
> ...


Totalitarian?
Oh please.

Laws are made by elected officials, democracy.
Don't like the laws, lobby to have them changed, legally and peacefully.
Don't like the elected officials, boot them out at the next election.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 7, 2022)

bambu. said:


> Totalitarian?
> Oh please.
> 
> Laws are made by elected officials, democracy.
> ...


Ruling with an iron fist under "emergency" isn't rule of law or representation, it's totalitarianism....Learn the difference.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 7, 2022)

theHawk said:


>


----------



## Oddball (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## bambu. (Feb 7, 2022)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Trudeau is a tyrant and must be removed.  BLM are the rioters that you refer to.  They did kill, rape, pillage, destroy private and public property, looted, etc.


The People of Canada elected him.
Politicians are doing what they think best in the pandemic to keep their People from dying etc.
I believe the Canadian govt is working in good faith to achieve that.
There's no blueprint...it's "make it up as you go along" stuff. "React to every changing day, every changing Covid variant".
It's no easy task.

Time to remove him is at the next election...not by anarchy and rioting in the streets.
What next, "the French Revolution"?


----------



## Oddball (Feb 7, 2022)

bambu. said:


> The People of Canada elected him.
> Politicians are doing what they think best in the pandemic to keep their People from dying etc.
> I believe the Canadian govt is working in good faith to achieve that.
> There's no blueprint...it's "make it up as you go along" stuff. "React to every changing day, every changing Covid variant".
> ...


They didn't elect a dictator.

"It's no easy task" isn't an argument to dispense with representative governance for a dictator...Especially one who runs and hides like a pussy child when confronted.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 7, 2022)

bambu. said:


> Totalitarian?
> Oh please.
> 
> Laws are made by elected officials, democracy.
> ...


----------



## bambu. (Feb 7, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Ruling with an iron fist under "emergency" isn't rule of law or representation, it's totalitarianism....Learn the difference.


Freedom is way overrated.
You can't have everyone in a country just doing as they please anywhere and everywhere anytime the like.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 7, 2022)

bambu. said:


> Freedom is way overrated.
> You can't have everyone in a country just doing as they please anywhere and everywhere anytime the like.


Then move the fuck to China, you supplicant tool.


----------



## theHawk (Feb 7, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> You're a really fucking stupid person.
> 
> Terry Fox isn't a historical statue.  Try googling to find our why there's a statue to him.


Then why does he have a statue?

If he isn’t important, why are leftards in Canada acting all butt hurt about draping a Canadian flag on him?


----------



## bambu. (Feb 7, 2022)

Oddball said:


> They didn't elect a dictator.
> 
> "It's no easy task" isn't an argument to dispense with representative governance for a dictator...Especially one who runs and hides like a pussy child when confronted.


He's only one man, there's  a ruling party and a parliament.

Many Americans hated Trump, and booted him out at the election...replaced him with leftist Biden/Democrats.
Now many Americans hate that.
Democracy.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 7, 2022)

bambu. said:


> He's only one man, there's  a ruling party and a parliament.
> 
> Many Americans hated Trump, and booted him out at the election...replaced him with leftist Biden/Democrats.
> Now many Americans hate that.
> Democracy.


He's only one man, yet you bootlicking little tools follow his dictates like he's emperor.


----------



## theHawk (Feb 7, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> It's not white men who are hated, it's the toxic male culture which sees white men as superior to every other person on earth which is hated, and deservedly so. Your sense of entitlement and superiority is your undoing.


And dumb white liberals like you don’t see yourselves as superior and having a sense of entitlement over everyone else?

“Toxic male culture” is what built Western Civilization, which is the most dominant culture on Earth, which every other culture emulates and tries to be like.

You sit here and reap the rewards and benefits of that culture, yet claim you are superior to those that actually built it.  I doubt a dumb c**t like you has ever built anything or contributed to society….and even if you did, wouldn’t that make you just as culpable as the so-called “patriarchy” you hate so much?


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 7, 2022)

bambu. said:


> Freedom is way overrated.
> You can't have everyone in a country just doing as they please anywhere and everywhere anytime the like.


There is Freedom and Liberty?

. . . and then there is being lied to, murdered, forced into suicide, robbed, bankrupted, and enslaved.   









						Psychologists slam Government's 'unethical' Covid scare tactics
					

40 psychologists co-signed a letter to the Government warning of 'grossly unethical' adverts used during the pandemic that used slogans like: If you go out and spread it, people will die'.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




Scientists admit: Use of fear to control behavior during the COVID crisis was totalitarian​








						Scientists admit: Use of fear to control behavior during the COVID crisis was totalitarian | Covid Call To Humanity
					

Members of the Scientific Pandemic Influenza Group on Behavior (SPI-B) which advised the UK's Scientific Advisory Group on Emergencies (SAGE) recommended the heightening of fear messaging to control the behavior of people during the COVID crisis have admitted that their work was “unethical” and...




					covidcalltohumanity.org
				




Use of fear to control behaviour in Covid crisis was ‘totalitarian’, admit scientists​Members of Scientific Pandemic Influenza Group on Behaviour express regret about ‘unethical’ methods








						Use of fear to control behaviour in Covid crisis was ‘totalitarian’, admit scientists
					

Members of Scientific Pandemic Influenza Group on Behaviour express regret about ‘unethical’ methods




					www.telegraph.co.uk
				




Use of fear to control behaviour in Covid crisis was ‘totalitarian’, admit scientists​




__





						Use of fear to control behaviour in Covid crisis was ‘totalitarian’, admit scientists
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## bambu. (Feb 7, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Then move the fuck to China, you supplicant tool.


Before the pandemic there were rules and restrictions in Canada for many things...parking at City Hall in Ottawa for example.
You couldn't just park where you liked, well you could, but maybe you'd have your car towed and have to pay to get it back.

Freedom...freedom to obey the rules of society.

Parking | City of Ottawa

_Regulations and restrictions_​_

Parking permits​parking permit for visitor, guest, musician and artist loading permit...

The Municipal Parking Management Strategy sets the *mandate* for the Municipal Parking Management Program. Its objectives include providing affordable, secure, accessible, convenient and appealing public parking in Ottawa. It also encourages alternative modes of transportation. The strategy sets the funding model and provides guidelines for parking rates._

#####

Yes, society functioning in a planned, orderly, and regulated manner.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 7, 2022)

bambu. said:


> Before the pandemic there were rules and restrictions in Canada for many things...parking at City Hall in Ottawa for example.
> You couldn't just park where you liked, well you could, but maybe you'd have your car towed and have to pay to get it back.
> 
> Freedom...freedom to obey the rules of society.
> ...


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 7, 2022)

Oddball said:


> View attachment 598388


----------



## Oddball (Feb 7, 2022)

MisterBeale said:


>


----------



## bambu. (Feb 7, 2022)

MisterBeale said:


> There is Freedom and Liberty?
> 
> . . . and then there is being lied to, murdered, forced into suicide, robbed, bankrupted, and enslaved.
> 
> ...


If you go out and spread it people *will* die...for sure and certain.

Hence the 'stay at home' health orders in Sydney.
The spreading was being done by people in one particular area, wouldn't stay away from their relatives...gave them Covid and killed some of the senior members of the families.

Dear sweet Premier Gladys asked them nicely to stay home [could go out shopping for essentials, exercise, surfing etc.]
They didn't.
She begged them, many took no notice...so she was left with no alternative other than to declare a curfew, mounted police during the day, and cops patrolling night and day. Choppers.
The spreading then declined markedly.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 7, 2022)

bambu. said:


> If you go out and spread it people *will* die...for sure and certain.
> 
> Hence the 'stay at home' health orders in Sydney.
> The spreading was being done by people in one particular area, wouldn't stay away from their relatives...gave them Covid and killed some of the senior members of the families.
> ...


The countries with the most stringent lockdowns mandates have the highest infection rates, you fucking dope!

Do the same thing over and over and over again, while expecting a different result.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 7, 2022)

MisterBeale said:


>


----------



## bambu. (Feb 7, 2022)

Oddball said:


> View attachment 598395


bambuworld, NSW state Australia, has been a honk-free zone for a very long time.
Honk you get a large fine.
Leaving aunt Jenny's after a visit, no honking to 'wave her goodbye'.
Angry at another motorist, no honking for that either.
You can honk very quietly, one tap, to let another motorist know the traffic has started moving, or loudly to warn someone of danger, to save them from harm.
Too many honkers there were, waking up shift workers trying to sleep...disturbing the peace and quiet of suburbia, frightening the elderly, frightening the young etc.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 7, 2022)

bambu. said:


> If you go out and spread it people *will* die...for sure and certain.
> 
> Hence the 'stay at home' health orders in Sydney.
> The spreading was being done by people in one particular area, wouldn't stay away from their relatives...gave them Covid and killed some of the senior members of the families.
> ...


O.K.

Now you are just demonstrating that you a disinformation propagandist. . . . 

  ... . . or a retard.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 7, 2022)

bambu. said:


> bambuworld, NSW state Australia, has been a honk-free zone for a very long time.
> Honk you get a large fine.
> Leaving aunt Jenny's after a visit, no honking to 'wave her goodbye'.
> Angry at another motorist, no honking for that either.
> ...


Deal with it, bootlicker.....You've turned your island nation back into a penal colony, because y'all have no balls.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 7, 2022)

bambu. said:


> bambuworld, NSW state Australia, has been a honk-free zone for a very long time.
> Honk you get a large fine.
> Leaving aunt Jenny's after a visit, no honking to 'wave her goodbye'.
> Angry at another motorist, no honking for that either.
> ...


----------



## theHawk (Feb 7, 2022)

bambu. said:


> If you go out and spread it people *will* die...for sure and certain.
> 
> Hence the 'stay at home' health orders in Sydney.
> The spreading was being done by people in one particular area, wouldn't stay away from their relatives...gave them Covid and killed some of the senior members of the families.
> ...


The average WuFlu death is 81.5 years old.

Stop playing along with this nonsense.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 7, 2022)

bambu. said:


> If you go out and spread it people *will* die...for sure and certain.
> 
> Hence the 'stay at home' health orders in Sydney.
> The spreading was being done by people in one particular area, wouldn't stay away from their relatives...gave them Covid and killed some of the senior members of the families.
> ...


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Feb 7, 2022)

bambu. said:


> The People of Canada elected him.
> Politicians are doing what they think best in the pandemic to keep their People from dying etc.
> I believe the Canadian govt is working in good faith to achieve that.
> There's no blueprint...it's "make it up as you go along" stuff. "React to every changing day, every changing Covid variant".
> ...



Edicts, decrees, and mandates aren't binding law. They can be ignored.  There is no rioting with the trucks. There was with BLM but Trudeau took a knee and bowed down to them......that same group that killed, raped, pillaged, looted.


----------



## bambu. (Feb 7, 2022)

Oddball said:


> The countries with the most stringent lockdowns mandates have the highest infection rates, you fucking dope!
> 
> Do the same thing over and over and over again, while expecting a different result.


Omicron in late 2021 changed what worked in 2020/2021 against Delta-Covid.
Soft lockdowns, restrictions, travel restrictions [keeping people from cities out of rural NSW], masks, social distancing etc worked, kept the new daily infections rates at a few hundred a day.
Then your 'freedom' came in Dec 2021, politicians caved, rules were all tossed away, .
New daily infection rates skyrocked to 60,000 per day and daily death toll surged.
Lasted 4 weeks, back came restrictions including masks indoors...new daily infection rate yesterday 7437.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 7, 2022)

bambu. said:


> Before the pandemic there were rules and restrictions in Canada for many things...parking at City Hall in Ottawa for example.
> You couldn't just park where you liked, well you could, but maybe you'd have your car towed and have to pay to get it back.
> 
> Freedom...freedom to obey the rules of society.
> ...


Civil disobedience is a bitch, innit?.....Suck on it.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 7, 2022)

bambu. said:


> Omicron in 2021 changed what worked in 2020 against Delta-Covid.
> Soft lockdowns, restrictions, travel restrictions [keeping people from cities out of rural NSW], masks, social distancing etc worked, kept the new daily infections rates at a few hundred a day.
> They your 'freedom' came in Dec 2021, politicians caved, rules were all tossed away, .
> New daily infection rates skyrocked to 60,000 per day and daily death toll surged.
> Lasted 4 weeks, back came restrictions including masks indoors...new daily infection rate yesterday 7437.


The Omicold is practically harmless....Grow the fuck up, pearl clutcher.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 7, 2022)

bambu. said:


> Omicron in late 2021 changed what worked in 2020/2021 against Delta-Covid.
> Soft lockdowns, restrictions, travel restrictions [keeping people from cities out of rural NSW], masks, social distancing etc worked, kept the new daily infections rates at a few hundred a day.
> They your 'freedom' came in Dec 2021, politicians caved, rules were all tossed away, .
> New daily infection rates skyrocked to 60,000 per day and daily death toll surged.
> Lasted 4 weeks, back came restrictions including masks indoors...new daily infection rate yesterday 7437.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 7, 2022)

Oddball said:


> The Omicold is practically harmless....Grow the fuck up, pearl clutcher.
> 
> View attachment 598408


I had omicron a week ago. I took Nyquil.  My son, triple vaxed got omicron too.  He took Mucinex but his cough is still hanging on.


----------



## bambu. (Feb 7, 2022)

LordBrownTrout said:


> *Edicts, decrees, and mandates aren't binding law. They can be ignored.*  There is no rioting with the trucks. There was with BLM but Trudeau took a knee and bowed down to them......that same group that killed, raped, pillaged, looted.


Really?
Not in bambuworld...you got fined anywhere from $200 to $5,000/$11,000 during the soft lockdowns for not obeying the clearly set out health orders.
The nice policeman would give you a fine.
Don't pay the fine?  govt cancels your driver's licence. Drive without a licence?  keep doing that nonsense and eventually you'll get locked up.

Not complying, the cops would usually ask you to move on...say 'no' is when most people got fined.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 7, 2022)

Tipsycatlover said:


> I had omicron a week ago. I took Nyquil.  My son, triple vaxed got omicron too.  He took Mucinex but his cough is still hanging on.


All the staff at the bar I work at got it last November....Same nuisance cold that made us want to sleep for one day , then a week+ of a nagging little cough.

BFD.


----------



## bambu. (Feb 7, 2022)

Tipsycatlover said:


> I had omicron a week ago. I took Nyquil.  My son, triple vaxed got omicron too.  He took Mucinex but his cough is still hanging on.


Vaccination doesn't seem to protect against contracting Omicron like it did against Delta.
It seems to lessen the chance of getting very sick or dying though.
Hopefully your son will eventually recover fully.


----------



## bambu. (Feb 7, 2022)

Oddball said:


> All the staff at the bar I work at got it last November....Same nuisance cold that made us want to sleep for one day , then a week+ of a nagging little cough.
> 
> BFD.


Some people get serious complications and die.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 7, 2022)

bambu. said:


> Vaccination doesn't seem to protect against contracting Omicron like it did against Delta.
> It seems to lessen the chance of getting very sick or dying though.
> Hopefully your son will eventually recover fully.


It doesn't protect against anything, fool.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Feb 7, 2022)

Oddball said:


> All the staff at the bar I work at got it last November....Same nuisance cold that made us want to sleep for one day , then a week+ of a nagging little cough.
> 
> BFD.


I have not been vaccinated.  I bounced back faster than my vaccinated kid.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 7, 2022)

Oddball said:


> View attachment 598414





bambu. said:


> Freedom is way overrated.




. . .  still thinks it is about the "virus."   

*_preview of the DNC campaign commercial





Your browser is not able to display this video.


_


----------



## Oddball (Feb 7, 2022)

And now, back to our thread.

Some next-level HOONKing....

Tow truck drivers brought in to clear the Alberta blockade......joined the protest.

_The trucker convoy is now blocking the US-Canada border between Alberta and Montana as part of their protest. The police set up barricades on the highway and called in tow trucks to come and remove the semi-trucks from the highway. While the tow truck drivers did show up, instead of coming to tow the semis, they joined the protest instead!









						BREAKING: Farmers Join Trucker Freedom Convoy and Break Through Police Barricades [VIDEO] • Breaking First
					

The great news keeps coming in from our neighbor to the North. Canada’s Truckers for Freedom Convoy have now been joined by farmers and...




					breakingfirst.com
				







_


----------



## Oddball (Feb 7, 2022)

Meanwhile, a small roll-off dumpster full of rocks has been dropped int the midst of the honk festival.....Can't embed the Tiktok video of it.

Someone somewhere is trying to stir up the shit.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 7, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Meanwhile, a small roll-off dumpster full of rocks has been dropped int the midst of the honk festival.....Can't embed the Tiktok video of it.
> 
> Someone somewhere is trying to stir up the shit.


I remember reading or seeing some where, everyone is urging them to stay calm and peaceful for when the STATE assaults them. . . for it is going to come, SOON.

Here, the STATE just declared a State of Emergency, four hours ago, and the BBC, finally acknowledged that they have been there all week. . . so some normies in the UK are just now finding out that this is going on.



Canada capital Ottawa declares state of emergency over trucker protesters - BBC News​


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 7, 2022)

Canada truckers: Ottawa mayor declares state of emergency to deal with trucking blockade​








						Canada truckers: Ottawa mayor declares state of emergency to deal with trucking blockade
					

The mayor of Ottawa has declared a state of emergency to help deal with an unprecedented 10-day occupation by protesting truckers that has shut down much of the core of the Canadian capital.  Demonstrations over vaccine mandates and COVID-19 restrictions by Canadian truckers started in Ottawa...




					ca.news.yahoo.com
				




HONK: Judge rules honking is now illegal in Canadian capital​








						Honking banned in Ottawa — The Counter Signal
					

After a week of protests in Ottawa, trucks participating in the Freedom Convoy have been banned from honking. Ontario Superior Court Justice Hugh McLean granted a 10-day injunction to prevent truckers parked in the street from letting the sound of freedom permeate through the air within the downtown




					www.thecountersignal.com
				












						Trucker protest: Judge grants injunction against honking in downtown Ottawa  | Globalnews.ca
					

McLean says the injunction is temporary because he needs to hear more evidence, but has heard enough to make this ruling today.




					globalnews.ca


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 7, 2022)

bambu. said:


> If you go out and spread it people *will* die...for sure and certain.
> 
> Hence the 'stay at home' health orders in Sydney.
> The spreading was being done by people in one particular area, wouldn't stay away from their relatives...gave them Covid and killed some of the senior members of the families.
> ...


The lock downs and totalitarian rules DID NOTHING to STOP IT............it only gave a bunch of ASSHOLES MORE POWER.......while people like you PRAISE THEM FOR BEING ASSHOLES.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 7, 2022)

Oddball said:


> All the staff at the bar I work at got it last November....Same nuisance cold that made us want to sleep for one day , then a week+ of a nagging little cough.
> 
> BFD.


Was going through everyone last few weeks at work........most didn't get tested but those that did GOT TESTED POSITVIE...........OMFG........I didn't test and had a sore throat for a day and half..........missed 2 days work and went back..............FUCK IT.

I've had colds that were worse.......


----------



## bodecea (Feb 7, 2022)

theHawk said:


> So I was visiting some family today, and sat through an entire show of “ABC nightly news”.  Top story was a blizzard in late January, Ukraine’s Russian “invasion” that isn’t happening, Tom Brady possibly retiring, and a few other joke pieces.  Zero seconds dedicated to the huge Canadian Truck Convoy protesting against medical tyranny.
> 
> View attachment 594625
> 
> ...


I remember the good old days when truckers were tough....not whiney little biatches.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Feb 7, 2022)

Oddball said:


> Meanwhile, a small roll-off dumpster full of rocks has been dropped int the midst of the honk festival.....Can't embed the Tiktok video of it.
> 
> Someone somewhere is trying to stir up the shit.



Well that's interesting. Kind of like all of those pallets of bricks that showed up when the blacks were burning down cities and smashing and looting.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 7, 2022)

Natural Citizen said:


> Well that's interesting. Kind of like all of those pallets of bricks that showed up when the blacks were burning down cities.


They tried that shit down here............the country workers picked them up and took them home........lmao


----------



## bambu. (Feb 7, 2022)

bodecea said:


> I remember the good old days when truckers were tough....not whiney little biatches.


Many truckers in bambuworld today are from overseas, 'third world' if you like.
Can only drive forwards, can't reverse.
They have a tag team in the cabs, and cut holes in the floor to use as toilets so they don't have to stop....reportedly.


----------



## Dragonlady (Feb 7, 2022)

theHawk said:


> The best are the reactions from the leftwingers.  Is Dragonlady hiding in her basement?
> 
> View attachment 594633



No. I’m laughing at these idiots sleeping outside in -24 degree temperatures.  

I went out to dinner at a nice restaurant yesterday, with a friend. 

Today a judge ordered these asshats to stop honking their horns.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 7, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> No. I’m laughing at these idiots sleeping outside in -24 degree temperatures.
> 
> I went out to dinner at a nice restaurant yesterday, with a friend.
> 
> Today a judge ordered these asshats to stop honking their horns.


And they're such and unruly mob of "terrorists" that they are complying with the order.

Still aren't going anywhere soon, and the injunction is only for 10 days.

Little cuck Castreau best grow a pair and do his fucking job.


----------



## ranfunck (Feb 7, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> No. I’m laughing at these idiots sleeping outside in -24 degree temperatures.
> 
> I went out to dinner at a nice restaurant yesterday, with a friend.
> 
> Today a judge ordered these asshats to stop honking their horns.


HONK HONK asshat.


----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## MisterBeale (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Calypso Jones (Feb 13, 2022)

Watch Live | Ottawa Freedom Convoy still going strong…
					

Short highlight from last night       Watch Live — Ottaway Convoy still going strong                           …




					citizenfreepress.com
				




Ottawa still going strong.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Feb 13, 2022)

ttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thv6rI7GVj4&t=43s


----------



## Calypso Jones (Feb 13, 2022)

Now i wonder.   Those cops going in doing the gov't bidding.....are they fed goons?   France also and the UK.


----------

